# Looking for Aquarium Movers



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi guys

Do any reefers know a good aquarium mover? I need to move a 220 gallon. 

Thanks


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

We move a lot of fishtanks, see our aquarium moving videos on carls aquarium YouTube, I charge $75/hr for me and $25-$45/ hr for helpers and we provide all tubs bags boxes and equipment for the move


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Carl do you guys do any heavy lifting? I'm looking for somebody to move 72" tank + stand. No livestock. I'm trying to purchase tank.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

cb1021 said:


> Carl do you guys do any heavy lifting? I'm looking for somebody to move 72" tank + stand. No livestock. I'm trying to purchase tank.


Yes we move large tanks, we have videos where we move 600 gallon tanks and we are moving a 3500 gallon tank in the next bit, we just bring enough people and equipment to do it safely, we charge a minimum of three hrs for the job


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Highly recommend Carl. While you may get volunteers to help unless they are fish people they won't believe you when you tell them how heavy the tank is and even if they can handle it they won't be happy afterwords. Well worth what he charges.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have used Mittman Movers, and they have moved tanks. However they are movers first, not fish people and their rates are slightly higher than what Carl charges.
Always a good idea to understand the insurance coverage and WSIB so you know what to expect if you are paying someone to move a tank (which is different than having friends move a tank). If the tank is damaged in transit, who is responsible. If one of the movers gets hurt, who is responsible.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Movers - Braymore*

Good Evening Fellow Reefers:

Have used the services of Braymore Piano Movers in Toronto.
It was very challenging as had to move a 242 gallon BIG cube in to my basement fish room.

The angle on the L - shaped stairway to get down about 12 - 14 steps was a huge challenge.
Finally, it took 5 guys and cost me some serious $$$ but they did a great job, no scratches/incidents and the Tank sits majestically in the centre of my fish room.

Would recommend Braymore. Thank you.

Neil


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I use Braymore as they are insured not only for damages to what they are moving but for the property. WSIB has a hand in the pot but yeah...not cheap but moving a 8'long 600lb metal stand up a spiral mahogany staircase and wainscoting. Cheaper option than popping out a window and craning it in.

I don't have to worry about being liable for property damage nor the workers being out of $$$ and rehab if they hurt themselves and off work for awhile.

A few years ago I recommended them to another forum member and the experience wasn't a great once when they walked into their doors.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

wtac said:


> I use Braymore as they are insured not only for damages to what they are moving but for the property. WSIB has a hand in the pot but yeah...not cheap but moving a 8'long 600lb metal stand up a spiral mahogany staircase and wainscoting. Cheaper option than popping out a window and craning it in.
> 
> I don't have to worry about being liable for property damage nor the workers being out of $$$ and rehab if they hurt themselves and off work for awhile.
> 
> A few years ago I recommended them to another forum member and the experience wasn't a great once when they walked into their doors.


Carls Aquariums is also insured and compliant with wsib plus we have been moving tanks for over 26 years with every customer being happy with the move


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There ya go cb1021...you have options to choose from


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

Quick update. Mittman doesn't move aquariums anymore.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Barrie movers does. They just moved all my tanks for me.


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm going to phone them back. When they phoned back I even said to the lady, that's strange because I 'knew' someone who just used you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

I was talking to Braymore today. They would move it but it would be an extra $50 fee since I live in Newmarket and they're coming up from Toronto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

carl said:


> *every* customer being happy with the move


It's likely quite a stretch to say this, as I was personally extremely disappointed. Perhaps I was the only customer that felt this way.

I was particularly impressed with a move done by http://reefinthecity.ca. They might be another option worth consideration.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Did I move your aquarium


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes. How do you measure that everyone has been happy Carl?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

If they pay their bill, when did we move your tank


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

Most honest people pay their bills. If they aren't satisfied they just purchase elsewhere.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

What was the problem you had with the move?


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

Lets just say that every customer being happy with the move is a wee bit disingenuous.

Nuff said.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Why not tell me what you were unhappy about, if I remember the job correctly, not only did we move the tank, but we also moved a lot of boxes and furniture as well, we worked very hard late into the night.


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

There were a few details I wasn't happy about, but I'm over it.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

We started the move in the afternoon moving the tank and all the boxes and furniture and stuff, we got to the new building late and by the time we got the tank moved and set back up, there was no time to finish everything since it was really late and we were exhausted, so I said I would come back and finish on another day, stack the rock and place the coral and connect everything up again. I tried to contact you repeatedly but was unsuccessful. I like you guys a lot and am very sorry.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Aquarium Movers - Carls Aquarium*

I'd like to give a big shout-out to Carl's Aquarium for a well executed move of my start fire cube aquarium to the basement Fish room and mounting the tank on the iron stand which was a bit of a challenge due to the Tank being plummed earlier.

Carl was on-time, efficient, great ideas to move the Tank without issue and economical. 
Would definetely reccomend Carl to other fellow reefers.

Sincerely,
Neil
Mississauga


----------

